# When SHTF and it will ...



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

after all else fails you will be glad to have one of these !!!

I DO have a gel cell powered pump ...this is my back up


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Mighty fancy Dave...I'm still using my old reliable...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I used a battery box ... this is to avoid that ...


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

> Mighty fancy Dave...I'm still using my old reliable...




Funny, I think I have the left handed version of that one...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm, I think I'll stick to my power bilge pump and foam filled hull


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The old cut-off plastic jug is a manually powered multi-purpose tool.
Besides being used to bail out the hull, it's my raw water wash down,
baitwell, critter catcher/sand bar toy for the kids on lazy afternoons,
storage device for kid collected souvenirs, trash can and camp fire extinguisher.
Pretty useful for a chunk of recycled plastic. Cheap too.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

...and it gets into corners.

Nate


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

> The old cut-off plastic jug is a manually powered multi-purpose tool.
> 
> Pretty useful for a chunk of recycled plastic. Cheap too.


It also serves as the head on my yacht, .....for #1 only!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh come on now Jim, the big bailer can be used for #2
just by adding a bag and a seat...

;D


----------

